# Biasi 3 Wood-7 as a stand alone boiler.



## Hot2trot (Oct 17, 2009)

I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has a 3 wood as their only boiler.   If so, I would very much like a report on how the 3-wood 7 operates and pictures of the biasi, especially how you piped the make up water in.

Also, in the manual, and on the cast iron boiler body there is a side taping that concerned me.  It looks like it is a plug with maybe a well for a temp probe, but no use or mention of it is made in the setup of the controls.  Does this ever leak? (It is on the rear right side underneath the insulation and casing.)

The manual seems to indicate that for stand alone operation, I should hook up the make up water into the drain, is this really what was done?


Pictures would be much appreciated.


----------



## fschiavi (Nov 2, 2009)

We just recently purchased a Biasi 3Wood 6 section to replace an older wood boiler that started to leak.  We plumbed it in with the existing oil boiler so it is not stand alone.  So far, we are not to sure how happy we are going to be with the Biasi.  We burn strictly wood and find the Biasi hard to start, mainly because it does not draft well at all.  We have the same flue set up as the old boiler which drafted just fine.  We are going to wait until it gets colder to see if it drafts better but in my opinion it should draft much better than it does.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Hot2trot; I've never owned a Biasi boiler. I have read a number of reviews & this is a quality well liked boiler with the exception that it produces a lot of creosote for some people. No telling how they were running it though. I  know from personal experience that idling a non gasser boiler can produce a bunch of creosote, Randy


----------



## Chris Hoskin (Nov 3, 2009)

Like any wood boiler, especially a traditional type, unless you are going to use this boiler with heat storage, it would not be an appropriate choice for a sole boiler.


----------

